# Rod Repair



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I Have A Few Rods That Need Repair Over The Winter And One *now* Does Anyone Know Were I Can Go And Get It Done In The Atlantic City Area? My Tip On My 12' Surf Broke From My Son Stepping On It And Need It Fixed Fast! 


Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rod repair*

Fin-atics in Ocean City.


----------

